# Asked for a divorce two weeks ago but….



## HM1 (Apr 23, 2021)

Ok so I am 36 female and been married to my husband for 14 years and he is in his forties. Anyways I asked for a divorce because I was tired of the manipulation, the gas lighting and emotional and verbal abuse. But now I think it’s finally settling in with him and now I’m wondering am I making the right decision? I mean there is more to the story like being constantly harassed about my weight and not doing this or that good enough. And i felt not always good enough since he has been or was been on dating apps during our marriage. He claims he needs comments to feel good from other woman. But I told him I’m not in love with him anymore but still love him as a person but now since it’s settling this is reality am I going to be ok with this?


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

Yes definitely!!! If you haven’t already been crying your guts out for years, feeling angry, pleading etc, you might be in the early stages of grief soon. But I’m assuming it’s been a lousy 14 years of that garbage so you’re at the end or middle somewhere.

Yes you have made the right decision, why be someone’s last choice every time. You’re 36, you’re in your prime. Your sexual peak is coming, you’ll be looking great - yes you will!


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Don’t “but”. If you go back on this now, you will be right here again time after time. These kinds of men don’t change, so do yourself a favor and keep on your course. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Please, dump this loser.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Any children involved?


----------



## HM1 (Apr 23, 2021)

No kids. I have no children or we don’t have any children at all


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Not sure why you stayed so long with an abusive cheater.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

You're 36, start taking care of yourself now both physically and mentally. An inshape 36yr old without kids is a rare unicorn. You don't have time to waste. Don't wait another 5 or 10 years.


----------

